# 2002 ford f250 v8 gas engine with high miles for sale



## lilsteve08 (Jan 11, 2010)

would anyone on here buy a 2002 f250 v8 gas 4x4 truck with 300,000 miles on it? the truck looks clean and has a brand new bed on it that the seller swapped from his new truck so he could keep his 2002 utility bed for use on his new truck. I have never came across a gas truck with 300,000 miles, he is asking $4500


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

there is a guy on FTE with 6 5.4 powered E450 buses, all have over 1 million mile on them and still run strong.. they get an average 600 miles per day doing airport shuttle service. 
we have 2 F-350's at the body shop with over 350,000 miles on them that get used every day for parts delivery/pickup.
if it is clean and has maintance records i would not hesitate one second to buy it.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

lilsteve08;1698718 said:


> would anyone on here buy a 2002 f250 v8 gas 4x4 truck with 300,000 miles on it? the truck looks clean and has a brand new bed on it that the seller swapped from his new truck so he could keep his 2002 utility bed for use on his new truck. I have never came across a gas truck with 300,000 miles, he is asking $4500


Tell him 2500


----------



## lilsteve08 (Jan 11, 2010)

Truck doesn't have a plow, hitch or even a bed liner because bed is new 2013 or 2014, Like I said never saw a gasser over 240,000 or so, looks nice though, no rust underneath


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

guess it depends on what your going to do with it.


----------



## lilsteve08 (Jan 11, 2010)

Update, front end was smashed by a large excavator he replaced hood with aftermarket, fenders didn't lineup and front end needed 1000 worth of work, was just lookin for a cheap nice lookin plow truck, seller was nasty when I mentioned about takin to my mechanic, he can keep it for 4750


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

lilsteve08;1698718 said:


> would anyone on here buy a 2002 f250 v8 gas 4x4 truck with 300,000 miles on it? the truck looks clean and has a brand new bed on it that the seller swapped from his new truck so he could keep his 2002 utility bed for use on his new truck. I have never came across a gas truck with 300,000 miles, he is asking $4500


Answer: NO

It's a $300-$500 junk truck for parts at best.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I would not touch a truck with 300K on it ! It would have to be $500 for me to buy it. There is just way too many things/parts on that truck that would need replaced or repaired. Most parts on that truck are not original. You can drop $600 on the front end easy, between: steering, braking and axle U joints or CVJ shafts. Then there are engagement parts and motors for the 4x4 system. What are the brakes like? What are the brake line condition? I bought a truck like that once, will not do it again! It was one thing after another for a year!


----------

